# Colonel Brian Derry, 1 Wing



## Loachman (30 May 2016)

Incoming Commander 1 Wing, Colonel Brian Derry, suffered a series of strokes this past weekend and died on Sunday. He was a former student of mine - I gave him his first helicopter lesson on the Kiowa (bhcfeh) in Downsview on 9 September 1993 and could have let him solo at the end of that. I had never seen anybody able to hover almost immediately, as he did. On top of this, his family are in the process of moving to Kingston from Colorado Springs.

Some Forty Creek will go downrange in his memory tonight.


----------



## dimsum (30 May 2016)

RIP and so sorry to hear that, Loachman.


----------



## Good2Golf (31 May 2016)

Such an incredible loss...RIP Brian.


----------

